

Microsoft is so desperate they pay developers to develop apps for its phones - lkrubner
http://www.dailytech.com/Microsoft+Digs+Into+Its+Piggy+Bank+to+Pay+Developers+for+Windows+Phone+Apps/article24402.htm

======
wglb
You shouldn't editorialize headlines.

